# Making friends from around the globe!



## brian_84

Hi! Since there's people from everywhere posting and joining to the forum, I'd like to make some friends from around the world.
Would be nice if you tell something about yourselves: your professions, families, interests, if you're living in Australia or about to move, about your countries, your plans, anyway, whatever you want to share.
I'll be the first, so, I can tell you, me and my wife are planning to move to Australia in a few years, as well as make some travels, I'm a Social Worker and she's a Kindergarden Teacher, we're in Argentina, we'd like to get in touch with people around the world.
Well, guess that's it for now.
Let us know about you.
Cheers!


----------



## can2nac

Hi, my name is Slava and i'm living in Ukraine, Sevastopol. A newbie here. I'm 26 years old, married and waiting for a lovely daughter in late July. My profession is banking and finances, but first higher degree is a computer engineer. Programming is still my hobby. Today i'm working as a deputy head of Yach club in Sevastopol. Few months ago i've heard about migration to Australia from my friend Paul and after that i'm checking migration info.
That's it for beginning. PM me if you have desire for further talk!
Regards.


----------



## Gene

*Looking At Australia*



can2nac said:


> Hi, my name is Slava and i'm living in Ukraine, Sevastopol. A newbie here. I'm 26 years old, married and waiting for a lovely daughter in late July. My profession is banking and finances, but first higher degree is a computer engineer. Programming is still my hobby. Today i'm working as a deputy head of Yach club in Sevastopol. Few months ago i've heard about migration to Australia from my friend Paul and after that i'm checking migration info.
> That's it for beginning. PM me if you have desire for further talk!
> Regards.


*Hi Slava,

Welcome to the site. There is a lot of good information on immigration to Australia here on the site.
Just just in and ask questions and have some fun.
And congratulations on your new baby in advance.

Gene
*


----------



## brian_84

*Cool!*

Hi guys! Thanks for posting!
Slava, we'll PM you soon.
Nice to meet you


----------



## JauggernautX

Hi, my name is Keith and i'm living in Sicily,Italy as of right now. Relatively new to this site but liking what I see so far. I'm 38 years old, married and will be retiring from the military next year in May. My profession includes U.S. Military Customs / Logistics Specialist, currently working on my associates degree in Criminal Justice. Hobbies include: Weightlifting, swimming, cycling and bowling - much more to list but limited on space. Future plans are to live in Australia - Melbourne to be exact. I've been to Australia numerous times: Perth, Darwin, Sydney, Cairns and of course Melbourne. Love the way of life there in Australia, very laid back and awesome people. 

Really into meeting new people and networking. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jmelee5

G'day,

My name is Jaimelee. I'm an Aussie living and working in Warsaw. I have a Polish partner and we'll soon be applying for the de-facto visa. I'm keen to return to Aus so I can show my man around. I'm originally from Queensland, so if you want any info about the state - I might be able to help. At the moment my close family is living in North Victoria - don't have much knowledge about Vic/Melb, but I lived in Melb for two yrs. 
I must admit it's quite flattering to learn that so many people think highly of Aus. 

It's nice to 'meet' you all.
And hope to chat more.
~ Jaimelee


----------



## pencilpusher

Hello Everyone,

Good day great community very nice people. good friends

cheers


----------



## Gene

*Welcome*

*Looks like I missed a few new members here --so just want so say hi and welcome to all.
Its good to have you here and hope that Y'all will jump right in and feel welcome here.

Gene
*


----------



## k33na

Hello everyone!

I'm Keena and i am from the Philippines, 31 y/o and a 4th grade teacher. Applied visa 309 and hopefully it would be granted sooner than later  
Who is from Adelaide here? That's where I'll be in the future . Hope to meet new friends here


----------



## conflicts

I'm Nina, I'm 22 and currently work as a civil servant in the UK. The love of my life is a beautiful Australian woman and we're doing everything so I can move over there and be with her. In want to be a dentist but can't afford the uni fees in Australia at the moment...


----------



## Gene

*WElcome*



k33na said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Keena and i am from the Philippines, 31 y/o and a 4th grade teacher. Applied visa 309 and hopefully it would be granted sooner than later
> Who is from Adelaide here? That's where I'll be in the future . Hope to meet new friends here


Hi Keena and welcome. Hope you will get to Australia soon. Australia is a rather expensive country but a wonderful place to live.

Gene


----------



## k33na

Gene said:


> Hi Keena and welcome. Hope you will get to Australia soon. Australia is a rather expensive country but a wonderful place to live.
> 
> Gene


Thanks so much Gene


----------



## LMTSaki

Hey there everyone,
I'm Sakkara a 25 yr old massage therapist that is currently living in the US. I am going to apply for the Work and Holiday Visa in a few months. So, I was hoping to learn more about the whole process, and life in Australia in general. I want to be In Australia no later than July 2013.


----------



## brian_84

JauggernautX said:


> Hi, my name is Keith and i'm living in Sicily,Italy as of right now. Relatively new to this site but liking what I see so far. I'm 38 years old, married and will be retiring from the military next year in May. My profession includes U.S. Military Customs / Logistics Specialist, currently working on my associates degree in Criminal Justice. Hobbies include: Weightlifting, swimming, cycling and bowling - much more to list but limited on space. Future plans are to live in Australia - Melbourne to be exact. I've been to Australia numerous times: Perth, Darwin, Sydney, Cairns and of course Melbourne. Love the way of life there in Australia, very laid back and awesome people.
> 
> Really into meeting new people and networking. Thanks!!!


Hi there Keith!
Nice to meet you! I'm Brian, I'm Argentinian. Me and my wife are planning to move to Aus in the next 2 or 3 years.
We're gathering some experience in our workfields since we are just graduating from university.
Write back whenever you want.
Cheers!


----------



## brian_84

Jmelee5 said:


> G'day,
> 
> My name is Jaimelee. I'm an Aussie living and working in Warsaw. I have a Polish partner and we'll soon be applying for the de-facto visa. I'm keen to return to Aus so I can show my man around. I'm originally from Queensland, so if you want any info about the state - I might be able to help. At the moment my close family is living in North Victoria - don't have much knowledge about Vic/Melb, but I lived in Melb for two yrs.
> I must admit it's quite flattering to learn that so many people think highly of Aus.
> 
> It's nice to 'meet' you all.
> And hope to chat more.
> ~ Jaimelee


Hi Jaimelee!
Nice to meet you.
Sure it would be useful some info about Queensland, mostly for us who haven't decided where to migrate yet.
And, of course we think highly of Aus. In our case (my wife and I) we have knowledge that many argentinians are living quite well there (considering life quality factors). Aussie cities look beautyful too!
Feel free to write back or PM whenever you want.
Cheers!


----------



## brian_84

pencilpusher said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Good day great community very nice people. good friends
> 
> cheers


Hi Pencil!
Nice to meet you.
Regards.


----------



## brian_84

Gene said:


> *Looks like I missed a few new members here --so just want so say hi and welcome to all.
> Its good to have you here and hope that Y'all will jump right in and feel welcome here.
> 
> Gene
> *


Hi Gene!
Nice to meet you.
Cheers!


----------



## brian_84

k33na said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Keena and i am from the Philippines, 31 y/o and a 4th grade teacher. Applied visa 309 and hopefully it would be granted sooner than later
> Who is from Adelaide here? That's where I'll be in the future . Hope to meet new friends here


Hi Keena!
Nice to meet you.
Hope you get your visa soon, let us know when that happen.
Regards!


----------



## brian_84

conflicts said:


> I'm Nina, I'm 22 and currently work as a civil servant in the UK. The love of my life is a beautiful Australian woman and we're doing everything so I can move over there and be with her. In want to be a dentist but can't afford the uni fees in Australia at the moment...


Hi there Nina!
Good luck to you and your girlfriend!
Let us know how are you doing with your immigration issues.
Best regards!

Brian


----------



## brian_84

*Hi!*



LMTSaki said:


> Hey there everyone,
> I'm Sakkara a 25 yr old massage therapist that is currently living in the US. I am going to apply for the Work and Holiday Visa in a few months. So, I was hoping to learn more about the whole process, and life in Australia in general. I want to be In Australia no later than July 2013.


Hi there Sakkara!
Good luck with your aplication.
We're planning to be in Aus in a few years too.
Best wishes.


----------

